# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Tham khảo hướng DIY THC plasma.

## Huudong

Chào các sư huynh, em đang cÓ ngu ý cho bộ THC plasma như sau:

- Dùng 2 con cảm biến laze đo khoảng cách, 1 con set high limit, 1 con set low limit ( 2 giá trị này cách nhau khoảng 1/10mm). Tín hiệu trả về từ 2 con cảm biến này thuộc dạng ON/ OFF, sẽ dùng điều khiển trực tiếp chiều quay cho động cơ trục Z,, như vậy khoảng cách từ đầu cắt đến bề mặt luôn nằm trong khoảng High và Low. Các sư huynh coi vậy có hợp lý ko? Cảm biến laze đo cao hàng tháo máy của keyence khá sẵn, giá cũng rẻ.

----------


## Tuấn

Có vụ này à bác chủ ? bác đã thử chưa ? cảm biến có bị nhiễu không ? Em thấy mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận (  chỉ on of, không đo được khoảng cách ) làm việc được trong vùng hồ quang hàn đã đắt không tưởng rồi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Cái đó tùy pp đo bác ợ...  nếu đo bằng cảm biến quang thì có thể như vậy. Đo bằng pp khác như siêu âm thì ok nhưng siêu âm thì ko đo khoảng cách ngắn được.

----------


## Huudong

Em này là laze đo khoảng cách, setup khoảng cách trước, nếu out sẽ ON đầu ra. Em đã thử với tia hồ quang từ máy hàn, thấy đầu ra vẫn ON/ OFF ngon lành. Hêhee!

----------


## CKD

> Em này là laze đo khoảng cách, setup khoảng cách trước, nếu out sẽ ON đầu ra. Em đã thử với tia hồ quang từ máy hàn, thấy đầu ra vẫn ON/ OFF ngon lành. Hêhee!


Bác có thể cho em thông số của con sensor laser này không? Nếu ở VN mua có không, giá cả thế nào?.
Em dùng TCH đo điện áp, nhưng cánh này em vẫn thấy nhiều nhược điểm, mà chưa tìm cách khắc phục được.

----------


## Huudong

> Bác có thể cho em thông số của con sensor laser này không? Nếu ở VN mua có không, giá cả thế nào?.
> Em dùng TCH đo điện áp, nhưng cánh này em vẫn thấy nhiều nhược điểm, mà chưa tìm cách khắc phục được.


BÁC CÓ THỂ DÙNG LOẠI NÀY Cảm biến Laser GV-21, GV-22, đầu đọc GV-H45, Keyence, Japan. nhưng em còn đôi chỗ phân vân khi gắn lên máy , đó là nếu tia phát ra vào đúng chỗ chứ mới cắt và rơi xuống thì sử lý sao thì em chưa biết. ak, bác CKD bữa nào chỉ giáo giùm em phần thay dao tự động được ko bác???

----------


## Tuấn

> BÁC CÓ THỂ DÙNG LOẠI NÀY Cảm biến Laser GV-21, GV-22, đầu đọc GV-H45, Keyence, Japan. nhưng em còn đôi chỗ phân vân khi gắn lên máy , đó là nếu tia phát ra vào đúng chỗ chứ mới cắt và rơi xuống thì sử lý sao thì em chưa biết. ak, bác CKD bữa nào chỉ giáo giùm em phần thay dao tự động được ko bác???


Nhìn nó loằng ngoằng thế này có khó đấu không bác ? http://www.chothueplc.com/2015/04/la...gv-h45-lh.html

Em nghĩ nên làm chỉ một chế độ on hay off thôi, không nên dùng 2 con. ví dụ để 30mm thì on nó kéo lên, quá thì nó tắt, tự kéo xuống, cứ thế chạy đi chạy lại ạ. Em làm với khí nén chạy khá êm và đáp ứng cũng nhạy.

Còn bác ngại chuyện điểm đầu, điểm cuối thì lắp cho em nó 2-3 con ở vài vị trí trước sau mỏ cắt gì đấy, cả 3 con cùng on thì nó mới on, còn chỉ 1-2 thì em nó ứ on là được ạ ( em đoán bậy thế  :Smile:  ) Nếu 1 hay 2 con rơi vào điểm bị cắt hoặc đã chạy hết tấm tôn, trong khi ấy cái thứ 3 nó vẫn còn trong khổ tôn thì bác không sợ em nó phi cái rầm xuống đất ạ.

Cụ nào trong Sì gòn chuột bạch con sensor phát đê  :Smile:

----------

Huudong

----------


## Gamo

Các bác cần sensor khoảng cách bao nhiêu tới bao nhiêu?

----------


## Tuấn

> Các bác cần sensor khoảng cách bao nhiêu tới bao nhiêu?


bao nhiêu cũng được bác ui. Đừng gần quá thì khó lắp. từ 5cm trở lên là ổn rồi ạ. Em chỉ cần on off thui ợ.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận thường bác thử ko được à? Bãi Q8 bán khoảng 100K-150K/con chứ mấy?

----------


## Tuấn

> Em này là laze đo khoảng cách, setup khoảng cách trước, nếu out sẽ ON đầu ra. Em đã thử với tia hồ quang từ máy hàn, thấy đầu ra vẫn ON/ OFF ngon lành. Hêhee!


Cụ thử dư lào rồi ? cho em xem với  :Smile: 




> Ủa, thế mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận thường bác thử ko được à? Bãi Q8 bán khoảng 100K-150K/con chứ mấy?


dạ không được ạ, vụ này em nghịch  chưa được cụ ui  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chắc là do mấy con đó sử dụng hồng ngoại nên chạy trong vùng hồ quang hàn ko được. Ủa, bác CKD thử dùng siêu âm cho máy cắt plasma chưa?




Ngày xưa em hay làm cảm biến khoảng cách cho khách hàng. Có nhiều pp: hồng ngoại, siêu âm, điện dung, từ trường, laser... Cái này thì có lẽ siêu âm là phù hợp nhất.

Bác làm CNC plasma thì em làm tặng bác 1 con, nhưng ko có chuột bạch nào ở Xì Gòn có cnc plasma để test ấy chứ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Huudong

hôm nào rảnh tổng mời các bác qua bên em làm thí nghiệm chơi.

----------


## CKD

Em dùng phương pháp sensor áp bác ơi. Nhưng giải pháp này dùng với nguồn china thì gặp nhiều vấn đề.
- HF & HV của mấy con này chưa được lọc, rất nguy hiểm. Khi có pilot ard thì mạch phải chịu được trên 10kV. Do là HF nên vẫn có giải pháp lọc, nhưng do HV nên mạch phải làm kỹ thì mới được. Em bị pilot arc đánh cháy mấy cái mạch prototype, 2 cái VOM rồi mới ngộ ra được chút chân lý.
- Trong quá trình cắt thì can nhiễu của nguồn switching rất lớn. Em kết hợp lọc cứng (dùng phần cứng) & lọc mềm (lọc trong phần mềm). Nhưng muốn nó êm thì phải lọc mạnh tay, khi đó phản ứng hệ thống sẽ chậm, lọc nhẹ tay thì nó vừa chạy, vừa nhảy  :Smile: .
- Mạch tiếp xúc trực tiếp tới nguồn nên mọi in/out đều phải cách ly, kể cả cái RS232 cũng rứa. Đang cố dùng UI trên máy tính, vừa kết hợp mach3, vừa truyền thông với THC để có thể tăng mức tự động lên 1 leve. Mà vụ lập trình thuộc hạng Gà nên dậm chân tại chổ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> BÁC CÓ THỂ DÙNG LOẠI NÀY Cảm biến Laser GV-21, GV-22, đầu đọc GV-H45, Keyence, Japan. nhưng em còn đôi chỗ phân vân khi gắn lên máy , đó là nếu tia phát ra vào đúng chỗ chứ mới cắt và rơi xuống thì sử lý sao thì em chưa biết. ak, bác CKD bữa nào chỉ giáo giùm em phần thay dao tự động được ko bác???


Thời gian gần đây ở CT bạn à. Mà bạn ở đâu nhỉ, tiện thì cafe giao lưu  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Em dùng phương pháp sensor áp bác ơi. Nhưng giải pháp này dùng với nguồn china thì gặp nhiều vấn đề.
> - HF & HV của mấy con này chưa được lọc, rất nguy hiểm. Khi có pilot ard thì mạch phải chịu được trên 10kV. Do là HF nên vẫn có giải pháp lọc, nhưng do HV nên mạch phải làm kỹ thì mới được. Em bị pilot arc đánh cháy mấy cái mạch prototype, 2 cái VOM rồi mới ngộ ra được chút chân lý.
> - Trong quá trình cắt thì can nhiễu của nguồn switching rất lớn. Em kết hợp lọc cứng (dùng phần cứng) & lọc mềm (lọc trong phần mềm). Nhưng muốn nó êm thì phải lọc mạnh tay, khi đó phản ứng hệ thống sẽ chậm, lọc nhẹ tay thì nó vừa chạy, vừa nhảy .
> - Mạch tiếp xúc trực tiếp tới nguồn nên mọi in/out đều phải cách ly, kể cả cái RS232 cũng rứa. Đang cố dùng UI trên máy tính, vừa kết hợp mach3, vừa truyền thông với THC để có thể tăng mức tự động lên 1 leve. Mà vụ lập trình thuộc hạng Gà nên dậm chân tại chổ.


cụ có thử gắn thêm tvs diode ko?

----------


## Huudong

Em bên thủ đức, bữa nào bác có time em mời bác ghé em, tiện bác chỉ cho em cái thay dao phát.

----------


## CKD

> 


Có gắn zener để bảo vệ đầu vào của ADC thôi.
10kV nó ghê lắm, khoảng cách khoảng >10mm nó đánh lửa phát một  :Smile: , Chặn HF & HV = cuộn cảm, tụ, điện trở.
Điện áp làm việc bình thường của plasma trong khoảng 50-250V, chia áp bằng điện trở, lọc bằng mạch RC, bảo vệ bằng zener.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Có gắn zener để bảo vệ đầu vào của ADC thôi.
> 10kV nó ghê lắm, khoảng cách khoảng >10mm nó đánh lửa phát một , Chặn HF & HV = cuộn cảm, tụ, điện trở.
> Điện áp làm việc bình thường của plasma trong khoảng 50-250V, chia áp bằng điện trở, lọc bằng mạch RC, bảo vệ bằng zener.


áp ko vấn đề, vấn dề là năng lượng của cái spark , con  tvs thường thường tiêu tán được... 600VA , gấu thì dến vài kVA , thời gian đáp ứng vài nanosecond
em có 2 loại tvs 60V và 100V, cụ xem mạch lọc cụ chõ nào nó vừa áp này ko?

b.r

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, chắc là do mấy con đó sử dụng hồng ngoại nên chạy trong vùng hồ quang hàn ko được. Ủa, bác CKD thử dùng siêu âm cho máy cắt plasma chưa?
> Ngày xưa em hay làm cảm biến khoảng cách cho khách hàng. Có nhiều pp: hồng ngoại, siêu âm, điện dung, từ trường, laser... Cái này thì có lẽ siêu âm là phù hợp nhất.
> Bác làm CNC plasma thì em làm tặng bác 1 con, nhưng ko có chuột bạch nào ở Xì Gòn có cnc plasma để test ấy chứ


Tụi mẽo thì thường với plasma chỉ đo áp. Oxy-Fuel, Laser thì đo điện dung.
Tụi tàu thì dùng cả đo điện dung trong plasma? Không hiểu với môi trường hồ quanh, điện trường rất mạnh mà nó đo điện dung kiểu gì. Vụ này chưa sờ mó được nên chưa biết.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Huudong

> Nhìn nó loằng ngoằng thế này có khó đấu không bác ? http://www.chothueplc.com/2015/04/la...gv-h45-lh.html
> 
> Em nghĩ nên làm chỉ một chế độ on hay off thôi, không nên dùng 2 con. ví dụ để 30mm thì on nó kéo lên, quá thì nó tắt, tự kéo xuống, cứ thế chạy đi chạy lại ạ. Em làm với khí nén chạy khá êm và đáp ứng cũng nhạy.
> 
> Còn bác ngại chuyện điểm đầu, điểm cuối thì lắp cho em nó 2-3 con ở vài vị trí trước sau mỏ cắt gì đấy, cả 3 con cùng on thì nó mới on, còn chỉ 1-2 thì em nó ứ on là được ạ ( em đoán bậy thế  ) Nếu 1 hay 2 con rơi vào điểm bị cắt hoặc đã chạy hết tấm tôn, trong khi ấy cái thứ 3 nó vẫn còn trong khổ tôn thì bác không sợ em nó phi cái rầm xuống đất ạ.
> 
> Cụ nào trong Sì gòn chuột bạch con sensor phát đê


THực ra nó ko có lằng ngoằng gì hết, nguyên bộ nó chỉ bao gồm 1 cục khuếch đại + 1 đầu laze, nếu dùng 2 em thì mua 2 bộ, em đang có cặp LV11SB, LV12SB-LVS62, Đem làm chuột bạch coi sao.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

> áp ko vấn đề, vấn dề là năng lượng của cái spark , con  tvs thường thường tiêu tán được... 600VA , gấu thì dến vài kVA , thời gian đáp ứng vài nanosecond
> em có 2 loại tvs 60V và 100V, cụ xem mạch lọc cụ chõ nào nó vừa áp này ko?


Thời gian gần đây chỉ chơi với Hypertherm, cái HF/HV nó lọc tương đối rồi, áp ra chỉ còn DC, khá an toàn  :Wink: . Các phiên bản THC đang thử nghiệm cũng chỉ thiết kế để hiệu quả với mấy nguồn này. Nên quên cái lọc HF/HV mất rồi  :Smile: .
Nguồn china cũng có ngỏ để lấy cái Arc Voltage đã được lọc HF/HV (tuy không ngon bằng Hypertherm, nhưng vẫn tạm ổn), nhưng muốn tiếp cận cái ngỏ này thì phải phanh thây cái nguồn, tìm trên board công suất thì mới có. Mỗi hãng thì mỗi board khác nhau.. nên việc đấu nối chỉ dành cho dân có nghề, nghiệp dư phanh thây cái nguồn, đấu bậy xíu, start lên cái nguồn bóc khói thì tiền mất tật mang  :Big Grin: 
Cái nữa là HF/HV là nguồn để sinh Pilot Arc, do đó chỉ có thể chặn chứ không được lọc kiểu nối tắt triệt tiêu. Do đó mạch lọc LRC là hiệu quả nhất. Yêu cầu linh kiện và mạch đầu vào bố trí sao cho chịu được >10kV mà không cháy là được.

Mà plasma arc voltage là một cái gì đó khá huyền bí, tài liệu chuyên môn chỉ nói khái niệm, có công thức tính toán thì quá hàn lâm... đọc và làm theo lý thuyết có mà khùng luôn ấy chứ. Nắm được mấy cái này mới là yếu tố đủ, mức độ biến thiên của Arc Voltage cũng tùy theo tình huống cụ thể mà khác nhau.. nên kinh nghiệm là yếu tố dẫn tới thành công.

----------


## Huudong

loại này khá hay các bác ak,có o2 ngõ ra riêng biệt cho low và high limit.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> loại này khá hay các bác ak,có o2 ngõ ra riêng biệt cho low và high limit.


Em hỏi ngu tí, cái này là ở cái sensor laser hả bác ?

----------


## Huudong

nó đó bác.

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy bác làm thử luôn đi ạ, em có một số cơ cấu cũng cần lên xuống tự lựa này nọ giống cái đầu HTC, nhưng mà tốc độ cần đáp ứng nhanh hơn chút ( cỡ 50m/phút ) đầu tiên em cũng làm ngưỡng trên - dưới, không ổn bác ạ, làm thế nó lên xuống không mịn, cà dựt cà tang, làm một ngưỡng thui thì chạy ngon ạ. Cứ dưới ngưỡng đó thì chạy lên, trên ngưỡng tự chạy xuống. Nếu con sensor này không bị nhiễu khi soi vào vùng có hồ quang thì nó ứng dụng được nhiều việc lắm bác ạ. Lúc ấy không còn lo phần nguồn này nọ, mà dùng phương pháp so sánh dòng hay áp thì phụ thuộc quá nhiều vào loại nguồn, plasma hàn khác, cắt khác, tig khác, mig, mag lại khác nữa. Bác thử xem nó soi vào vùng lửa hàn gần nhất được bao nhiêu bác nhé. Em cám ơn bác.

----------


## Huudong

Móa, hôm qua thử, 1 thay chấm hàn, 1 tay cầm cảm biến nhá nhá, đầu ra đấu vô role, tháy nhảy ngon lành, mà chưa dám đưa vô gần tại sợ quang tèo. giá nó cũng mắc. hehe. con này theo bác nói ta cứ set 1 ngưỡng, trên uot ra 1 dây, dưới out ra 1 dây, khỏe re, bữa nào qua em chơi.

----------


## thuyên1982

bác thử với plasma chưa. nhiễu plasma  em nghĩ nó mạnh hơn hồ quang hàn  nhiều bác ah. 
con cảm biến như bác nói giá nó khoảng bao nhiêu vậy? em nghiên cứu diy cho oxy gas chắc được.

----------


## Huudong

> bác thử với plasma chưa. nhiễu plasma  em nghĩ nó mạnh hơn hồ quang hàn  nhiều bác ah. 
> con cảm biến như bác nói giá nó khoảng bao nhiêu vậy? em nghiên cứu diy cho oxy gas chắc được.


bác cứ từ từ, hehe, cái đầu plasma nếu có cái nắp chụp thì ngon. Bộ này mua mới thì chát, hàng keyence mà, mua mới chắc ko dưới 5 chai, cũ chỉ vài trăm k.

----------


## Tuấn

> Móa, hôm qua thử, 1 thay chấm hàn, 1 tay cầm cảm biến nhá nhá, đầu ra đấu vô role, tháy nhảy ngon lành, mà chưa dám đưa vô gần tại sợ quang tèo. giá nó cũng mắc. hehe. con này theo bác nói ta cứ set 1 ngưỡng, trên uot ra 1 dây, dưới out ra 1 dây, khỏe re, bữa nào qua em chơi.


Hì hì tại em nói chưa rõ, không phải đưa cái đầu dò vào gần lửa hàn bác ui, mà là cái điểm mà cái tia laser nó chiếu vào để đo ấy, nó cách điểm có hồ quang bao xa thì nó không bị nhiễu ý ạ.

Đại khái thế này:



Cái đầu dò ở đây để khá xa vị trí mỏ hàn, như vậy nó sẽ cần một bộ trễ thời gian, làm sao cho khi mỏ hàn hay mỏ cắt nó đến chỗ đã chiếu thì có chiều cao tương ứng ạ.


Còn cái này:




đầu dò nó để chéo, chiếu luôn vào gần vị trí hàn, như vậy khỏi phải có bộ trễ thời gian ạ.

đại khái là nó đo được, bất kì cái gì mà không bị nhiễu do hồ quang là được ạ.




Còn cái này là đo áp, đo dòng chi đó. Em không biết về điện, đấu mấy con rơ le thì em nghịch được, còn làm mạch thì em chịu chết  :Smile:

----------

